# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Άγιος Ανδρέας [Australian Trader, Aghios Andreas]

## Haddock

Δεν έχουμε ανοίξει θέμα για ενα πλοίο που πρέπει να έβγαλε αρκετό ψωμί για την εταιρεία των Κοσμά-Γιαννάτου. Το πλοίο έχει αναφερθεί σε αυτό το θέμα επιγραμματικά. Ο Micke έχει εκτεταμένο ιστορικό για την πορεία του πλοίου.

Γνωρίζουμε περισσότερα για το εγχείρημα της εταιρείας του και αν ήταν κερδοφόρο στη γραμμή του; Οι &#171;σοφοί&#187; της Αδριατικής θα ήθελα να μας διαφωτίσουν σχετικά με το άγνωστο για μένα πλοίο.

Παραθέτω φωτογραφία του από Carte Postalle στην Πάτρα και σπάνια φωτογραφία του από τη διάσχιση της διώρυγας Κορίνθου.



 

Photo Credit

----------


## Haddock

*Εδώ* θα δείτε το Australian Trader στο Hobart Harbor. Για τους ιστορικούς γκουρού, παραθέτω μερικές σελίδες από το βιβλίο "Ferry to Tasmania: A Short History", του Peter Plowman (Rosenberg Publishing, 2004).

----------


## despo

Κοσμας-Γιαννατος συνυπήρχαν μονο στο 'Ραφαέλλο' με Ελληνική σημαία, ενω στην Med link ηταν Γιαννατος-Αλεξάκης μεχρι το 1998, οποτε ο Αλεξάκης πηρε το 'Ποσειδών' και δημιουργήθηκε για λιγο καιρό η Five Stars.

----------


## Leo

Το πλοίο αυτό το θυμάμαι σε 2 φάσεις. Μια στην Πάτρα και κάποιες φορές να ανεβοκατεβαίνει στα ΝΑ της Σύρου Απο Ιταλία για Τσεσμέ. Όπως κάνει φέτος το τουρκικό CESME που δεν περνάει απο τον Ισθμό.

----------


## sea_serenade

Θυμάμαι το AGIOS ANDREAS στη γραμμή του Μπάρι τον χειμώνα του 1999. Βραδινές αναχωρήσεις απο Ηγουμενίτσα Κυριακή, Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και πρωινή αναχώρηση το Σάβατο (τα σημερινά δρομολόγια του POLARIS δηλαδή). Μια χαρά τα πήγαινε, έπαιρνε αρκετή κίνηση και είχε μείνει και για καλοκαίρι. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι το πλοίο διέθετε  καμπίνες όπου οι περισσότερες είχανε κοινή τουαλέτα όπως επίσης υπήρχανε καμπίνες 8-κλινες οι οποίες χωρίζονταν σε 4-κλινες.

----------


## a.molos

Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πλατυγιαλίου, όπου συχνά ξεχειμώνιαζαν πλοία του Βεντούρη και άλλων εταιρειών.
AGIOS ANDREAS.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Είχα διαβάσει στον Εφοπλιστή πως όταν ήρθαν στο Πλατυγιάλι οι αγοραστές του πλοίου για να το παραλάβουν, οι μηχανές του μπήκαν μπροστά με τη μία χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Όλοι υπέθεταν πως μετά απο αρκετό διάστημα παροπλισμού θα είχαν πρόβλημα κι όμως....

----------


## samurai

Και για να θυμόμαστε λίγο και το παρελθόν, μια φώτο του ιδιόμορφου ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ως Australian Trader με τη φορεσιά της Australian National Line :Smile: 

Australian_Trader_1.JPG
Πηγή: http://mitchellstasmanianferrysite.fpic.co.uk/

----------


## .voyager

Kαράβαρος! Το πρόλαβα στην Πάτρα και στο Πλατυγυάλι.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ δεν έμελλε να κάνει στην Ελλάδα τη μεγάλη καριέρα που κάνει το αδελφάκι του ATHENS EXPRESS, αλλά και στην Αυστραλία δεν φαίνεται να το συμπαθούσαν ιδιαίτερα.

Δείτε ένα απόσπασμα από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο &#171;Ferry to Tasmania&#187; του Peter Plowman, όπου ένας επιβάτης συγκρίνει το τότε AUSTRALIAN TRADER με το ΕΜPRESS OF AUSTRALIA (το μετέπειτα δικό μας ROYAL PACIFIC).

ag andreas.jpg

Το έθαψε για τα καλά! :mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να το δούμε το* "'Αγιος Ανδρέας"* στην Πάτρα τον *Αύγουστο του 1998.*
Στο λιμάνι εκείνη την ημέρα μπορούσε κανείς να δει τα παρακάτω πλοία:*"Mediterranean Sky" (*παροπλισμένο), *"Αthens Express"*, *"Αφροδίτη ΙΙ", "Εγνατία ΙΙ"*, "*Τάλως"*,* "Ionian Star"*,* "Δαίδαλος"*, *"Brindisi"*,* "Κρήτη II", "Μήδεια ΙΙ*" και, νομίζω, το *"Ίκαρος".*Ευτυχώς, υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες από όλα αυτά τα πλοία.
Το μόνο που παραμένει, πια, στην Πάτρα είναι το "Ικαρος" των Μινωΐκών.

Αφιερωμένη  εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

Η παρακάτω φωτοφραφία είναι λεπτομέρεια της φωτογραφίας που θα ανεβεί στην gallery.

Το ¶γιος Ανδρέας στην Πάτρα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως έχουμε γράψει παλιότερα, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ πριν έρθει στα νερά μας είχε κάνει και εκπαιδευτικό & μεταγωγικό του Π.Ν. της Αυστραλίας. 
Σε μια φωτογραφία λοιπόν ως HMAS JERVIS BAY.

2251805874_5f1b5ba8cc_b.jpg
Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom

----------


## despo

PHOTO 003despo AGIOS ANDREAS.jpgΤο 1995 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, προετοιμαζόμενο να ξεκινήσει τη γραμμή Πάτρα/Μπρίντιζι.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πρώτο μου καράβι (έστω και για λίγο) με μια υπέροχη Γέφυρα!

----------


## Ellinis

Και μάλιστα διόροφη! σαν τα λονδρέζικα λεωφορεία ας πούμε  :Fat: 
Από τα ιδιαίτερα καράβια, μοναδικό και με μια μετασκευή που τράβαγε τα μάτια πάνω του.

----------


## Takerman

Μια φωτό από τον Αύγουστο του 1982.

*
agios andreas.jpg
**Πηγή: Συλλογή Geoff και Roger Eastwood.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως ενας πλοιαρχος που ειχε κανει μαζι του, τοτε που εκανε ιταλια -τουρκια,μου ελεγε οτι ειχε πεσει σε 11αρι στο Αιγαιο,με ολα τα πλοια δεμενα,και το βαπορι ειχε αψογη συμπεριφορα

----------


## Apostolos

Ειχε έντονο προνευστασμο όμως...

----------


## Takerman

agios andreas2.jpgΑκόμη μια από Πάτρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφο βαπορι , αν και το ΑΘΕΝΣ που ειναι σχεδον ιδιο ποτε δεν με συγκινησε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AUSTRALIAN TRADER απο το SHIPS NOSTALGIA

5278AUSTRALIAN_TRADER_ANL_1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AUSTRALIAN TRADER.jpgHMAS JERVIS BAY.jpgAGIOS ANDREAS.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Ένα βαπόρι που δεν πέρασε απαρατήρητο σε τρεις εκφάνσεις της καριέρας του.
Αυστραλέζικη κατασκευή μεν,εγγλέζικο σουλούπι δε.Όχι αδικαιολόγητα βέβαια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα μου αρεσε πολυ περολο που το περιπου αδελφακι του Αθενς εξπρες δεν με κερδισε ποτε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ATHENS άλλη μετασκευή...ήταν κ εκείνα τα λεπτά φουγάρα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....το κυριοτερο στο Αθενς ηταν η διαφορετικη πλωρη που ειχε <τσακισμα> στη μεση του hull, ενω στο Αγιος ανδρεας ηταν πολυ πιο ωραια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To knuckle,έτσι το λένε. Εμένα δεν με χαλάει.Εγώ λέω γιά την συντηρητική μετασκευή του Βεντούρη κ τις βάρκες πλώρα από τον καθρέφτη.Τι σπαστικό! Επίσης αν εκείνες τις εξαγωγές τις ενσωμάτωνε σε ένα φουγάρο θα ήταν καλύτερα αλλά οι εφοπλιστές δεν κοιτάνε πάντα ομορφιές!

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα από το πιο καραβίσιο φουγάρο, το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ μου άρεσε περισσότερο και για τη διπλή γέφυρα. Απομεινάρι από τις μέρες του σαν αυστραλέζικο εκπαιδευτικό, αλλά το έκανε να ξεχωρίζει. Γενικά όλες οι μετασκευές της Μed Link ήταν αξιόλογες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Australian Trader  σε ενα ομορφο σλαιντ στο ebay


_http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-COL...oAAOSwqBJXVSo9

----------

